# I found my camera so.... Pic heavy!!



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's Cala, Coal and Unamed lol

Coal


























Cala


































Unamed (will begin with a C)


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

aww so pretty.

call un named Candy or Cloud!! shes pretty :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jen24 said:


> aww so pretty.
> 
> call un named Candy or Cloud!! shes pretty :thumbup:


LOL i would but its a buck  :lol:


----------



## jen24 (Apr 19, 2009)

frags said:


> LOL i would but its a buck  :lol:


Oh, lol :lol: ok too girly then!! what about Claude?!!! lol:lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jen24 said:


> Oh, lol :lol: ok too girly then!! what about Claude?!!! lol:lol:


Im pretty random with names lol i will think of 1 that pops into my head 

Im thinking Cow lmao then i can name another Chicken! ha ha ha


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

I think he looks like a 'Clive' :lol:

Beautiful bunnies xxx


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Awww Frags they are gorgious! Trying to think of some names beginning with C but not very good as yet! 

How are the rescue babies? Any piccys of them before they go to their new homes?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

How about Clive?

They are lovely!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I LOVE Cala!!!

I think Clarke is a nice name for a buck


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Awww Frags they are gorgious! Trying to think of some names beginning with C but not very good as yet!
> 
> How are the rescue babies? Any piccys of them before they go to their new homes?


Wow hun they went to there new homes ages ago lol, they are approx 13-14 weeks old now


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

they are lovely rabbits 

the name chocolate popped into my head


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I LOVE Cala!!!
> 
> I think Clarke is a nice name for a buck


Cala is my fave  she is really big, approx 10lb in weight already lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

frags said:


> Wow hun they went to there new homes ages ago lol, they are approx 13-14 weeks old now


Oh no!  Did you get photos before they went?

Well dont mean that as thats bad....cause that is good.......u know what I mean! :s


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

frags said:


> Cala is my fave  she is really big, approx 10lb in weight already lol


Wow big bunny!!

She really is gorgeous I've not seen a bunny like her!


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I like Caine, Cal and Campbell.:thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HarryHamster2 said:


> Oh no!  Did you get photos before they went?
> 
> Well dont mean that as thats bad....cause that is good.......u know what I mean! :s


LOL i did put piccies up all along 



BattleKat said:


> I like Caine, Cal and Campbell.:thumbup:


I like Caine


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

wow Carla really does look like a BEW and a carrier mixed together! shes stunning!

how about just calling him Carl (my old lazy house mate lol) or jaz it up Carlos :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG Cala is gorgeous :001_wub:

Me wants!!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww! What about Cumber?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I could happily have brought Cala home with me! She is one gorgeous bunny!

Cole is a lovely boy aswell!

Thinking of random, how about Crosby for little un-named!? Or Conker  lol

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL the poor lad is called Cow!! ha ha ha now i need a Chicken (for anyone who dont know its 2 cartoon characters) pmsl


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, Frags! You are soooo cruel to your bunnies!!! The others will laugh at him! 

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Oh, Frags! You are soooo cruel to your bunnies!!! The others will laugh at him!
> 
> *Heidi*


I know, great huh  :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, the others get smart names, like Morgana! lol and he gets Cow, shouldnt he technically be Bull! as he's male and a cows a femalel! dont want him confused!

*Heidi*


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

OK Chicken? LOL


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Or should that be Cock? lmao


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

see thats the problem, he cant have a girls name 
If he does, he might not like your girls, and what a waste of a BEW!
*Heidi*


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwww your bunnies are stunning :thumbup: compared to my lionheads they do sound big lol


----------



## britishbunnies (Apr 10, 2010)

What about Casper (as in Casper the friendly (white) ghost)?


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

britishbunnies said:


> What about Casper (as in Casper the friendly (white) ghost)?


oooh I love that!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Your naughty!! poor boy will get picked on!! I was gonna suggest Colin lol

Rosie will need a new husband when Chester goes.......


----------

